

On Java, Lisp, Ruby and AI: Language explorations - iamelgringo
http://ola-bini.blogspot.com/2008/01/language-explorations.html

======
Tichy
What is the difference between a DSL and an API, btw? I was wondering about
that lately. Except that you can make the DSL look a bit prettier in theory,
aren't they basically the same thing?

~~~
pg
An API is a list of functions you can call. An embedded language (aka DSL) is
a programming language adapted for a particular domain, and a programming
language is more than a list of functions. It might include special types of
iteration, or special syntax. It might even change the whole model of how a
program is expressed, e.g. if you wrote purely declarative data-flow language
for network simulations.

